
The Pirate Bay Founder Arrested in Cambodia - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/09/01/gottfrid-svartholm-pirate-bay-founder-arrested-cambdodia/
======
noirman
The news is already on the frontpage:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4464057>

